# Blogdesign



## daddz (3. Juli 2007)

Hey Leute!

Nachdem die Alphatests des FaDzFilters schon laufen, hab ich mich mal nebenbei hingesetzt und ein Design für den Blog gebastelt.
Das Design basiert auf einem anderen, welches ich mir dementsprechend angepasst habe.
Jetzt geht es mir vor allem um die Farbkombinationen, Schriftfarben etc.

Wie findet ihr die?
Wäre an der Stelle xyz eine andere Farbe besser?
Sonstige Anregungen?
Hier ist der Link: FaDz-Blog

Danke schonmal!


----------



## chmee (4. Juli 2007)

Einerseits nervt mich dieses Blog-Design, andererseits muss ich zugeben,
dass ich nächster Zeit meiner Seite auch eins spendieren werde, weil
es per Se sehr übersichtlich ist.

1. Die gestrichelten Linien in den Links oben gefallen mir nicht. Sie geben das Gefühl von
Pseudobuttonräumlichkeit. Steht nicht im Zusammenhang zu den Trennern rechts und auch
ansonsten gibt es keine Pseudo-3D-Dinge. Raus würd ich sagen.

2. Würde das Datum vor den Blogeintrag setzen. uU den Titel hervorheben mit
"dick" oder Größe ändern.

3. Das Ausrufezeichenbild.. in IE nicht transparent - pngfix ?

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Sorry, zur eigentlichen Beratschlagung :Schriften finde ich gut, liest sich angenehm.
Aber warum diese gedrückten Überschriften ? falsches Kerning ( CSS : letter-spacing )
Hmm, das Background-Blau ist so .. langweilig .. irgendwie Windows oder so..


----------



## daddz (4. Juli 2007)

Danke für deine Kritik!

1. 2. und 3. sind erledigt!

Editdein Edit
Welche Farbe dann?
Sind die Abstände jetzt besser?


----------

